# So what are all the bets on the game?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Unitaman and I have one for a paid fishing trip he is taking the Y and I am taking the U. 


I know there are a couple other ones out there .... Lets get them posted in this thread for the record....


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet it will be a good game!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't bet. I will make a predictions, however: Utah will beat them to the turf! I'm saying at minimum a 2 touchdown win.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

> Utah will beat them to the turf!


+1. Utah will beat them to the turf, and then the game will start. Of course, when you are being tackled, the tackler is usually the last one to the turf.

BYU prevails in a shootout!


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

I bet there will be multiple personal foul penalties called on the Y as always!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

muley_crazy said:


> I bet there will be multiple personal foul penalties called on the Y as always!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


If you ain't cheating, you ain't trying! *\-\*


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have avatar bets with several people, I can't even remember all of them, I know there is Huge and Fatbass for sure. Utes will win, but not too easily. Now if I went and took out Ludwig in a unfortunate accident, the Utes would win big. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that game was punishment enough for the Y fans, so all who had bets with me, you are off scott free. I am in a good mode.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Treehugger, I had a bet with you that you had to shave your head if BYU loses, and I will be nice and say the bet is off  Since BYU got spanked.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Treehugger, I had a bet with you that you had to shave your head if BYU loses, and I will be nice and say the bet is off  Since BYU got spanked.


Copy cat! :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> I have avatar bets with several people, I can't even remember all of them, I know there is Huge and Fatbass for sure. Utes will win, but not too easily. Now if I went and took out Ludwig in a unfortunate accident, the Utes would win big. 8)


Oh no! What is the avatar, it would make me feel a little better being a victim of something. The worst thing is that it was really a game for a while and fooled me into thinking there was a chance!  What is the new avatar?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a free fishing trip coming WOO HOOO!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I have avatar bets with several people, I can't even remember all of them, I know there is Huge and Fatbass for sure. Utes will win, but not too easily. Now if I went and took out Ludwig in a unfortunate accident, the Utes would win big. 8)
> ...


I should give you the "Quest for Perfection" message as your avatar. :lol:


----------

